
Welcome to my sit-stand desk nightmare - markmassie
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2015/01/welcome-to-my-sit-stand-desk-nightmare/
======
denova
Instead of raising and lowering a giant heavy desk, why not just get a
standing desk and a tall _chair_ that raises and lowers? Eh? No?

